# How to block websites using windows firewall



## manishrathi (Apr 21, 2009)

I can block programs accessing internet using windows firewall. 

If I want to block certain websites using windows firewall, can I do that ? 
If yes, How ?

I went through tutorial , but can not figure out if I can block websites using windows firewall. I can block websites from the "internet options" of browser, but I am wondering, if I can do it from firewall.

Access to firewall is restricted o administrator only or can any standard user access firewall ?

Please explain.

Thanks


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

I find it easier to block websites using a custom Hosts file - you can find some details here

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm


Good info here as well

http://accs-net.com/hosts/what_is_hosts.html


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This year old thread is closed.

BG


----------

